# Random Bombing for BombShells V-Day Edition



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

OK folks, as promised, I am having a *Valentine's Day *edition of what has become a semi-regular beauty pageant/contest of sorts here. The rules are pretty much the same as the previous ones with a "few" twists to keep things interesting  So just in case this is your first time participating, here is a refresher on the original rules:

Please post picture(s) of what you consider the best-looking bombshell you can think of here on the board, only *ONE* entry per LLG. There will be a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prize winner. I will be the sole judge so there won't be any controversy :tg

I'll pay all costs associated with the contest (disclaimer: unless you live in some remote area of the Amazon, then you "might" have to pitch in for the shipping costs), all I ask is that we abide by board rules so if the admin has any problems with this, the contest ends immediately. So no porno, just "tasteful" photographs 

It doesn't matter if the same individual(s) is used in the contest picturewise but if the same picture is used, the first one who submits the picture will receive credit and the later person must resubmit a different picture(s). The ladies are free to participate but unfortunately I fancy the ladies so any male submissions are going to be a MAJOR darkhorse! 

****IMPORTANT!!!****
OK here are the twists to the contest this time. Since we are treating it as a Ms. Club Stogie beauty pageant of sorts, I think it is only fair that we have multiple aspects we judge these lovely ladies on.

This time there must be an *eveningwear entry, swimsuit entry, and lastly something showing an entry's talents*. (Remember: KEEP IT CLEAN AND TASTEFUL!) There will be judge's bonus points awarded for those than can work in a Valentine's Day theme to any of their entries so be creative.

Now to the only part that everyone probably cares about, THE PRIZES! 
I chose my prizes based on the latest Cigar Aficionado's Top 25 Cigars whose name I found appropriate. ( I know, I know, most of the ratings are bogus but hey, I needed something!) The rating they received is next to the cigar.

*First Prize

Fuente Fuente OpusX Double Corona #1
Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Exclusivo (N) #3
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel #7

Second Prize

Ashton Pur Sol Corona Gorda #8
Bolivar Churchill (Non-Cuban) #11
Padilla Miami 8&11 Robusto #13

Third Prize

A random selection of premium cigars of my choosing. No dog rockets u , promise.*

The contest will run till *midnight ET Tuesday, February 14th*. Any entries posted after that timeframe will be disqualified.

OK you lowland gorillas have at at it and I look forward to seeing the entries.

Please note: If you submited an entry when I put this post out early by accident w/o the updated rules, please resubmit your entries. Sorry about the inconvenience.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

what type of girl you want this time? =D


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

have to be blondes? or anything goes?


----------



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

tetraplegic said:


> have to be blondes? or anything goes?


No hair color requirement and it doesn't have to even be the same individual for the three areas we are judging on this time. Your best bet is find the best picture you can for all three. There is everyone's first hint: Find the *best *picture you can. Avoid just giving a link and try to post something larger than a thumbnail. Good Luck!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Won't win, not by a long shot.. but the most beautiful girl I can think of :



 

Where's that damn drool smiley when ya need it? :r 

Now I just need to :al and call her! :r


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Eva Longoria... enough said


I cant figure out how to post a larger pic


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Eva longoria is gorgeous.. as for hosting the pic, you have to host the larger pic on a website, and then link to it with the


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Heres the pic for the evening wear


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

My submission for swimwear. IMG is she smokin hot!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Swimwear


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Talent


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Evening wear

Please ignore my previous posts, thanks to illuminatus, he helped me post these larger pics


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

evening


i guess ashley judd has never done swimsuites


she is a big kentucky fan

my heart is not fickle.....:r


----------



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

Top of the mornin' for the early rising low land gorillas. :u


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

dibs on Kate Beckinsale - looking for good pic now...

Evening



Swimsuit



Talent


she Kills werewolves!!!

Lots ore pics out there...it was tough deciding which ones to use... beautiful girl!!!


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Jessica Alba

*Evening Wear*

*Swimsuit*

*Talent* 
Jessica's talent is obviously her ability to look beautiful on a cold, cold day.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

I vote for Kylie Minogue. Other than a true Hottie, she´s a great singer and participates in alot of humanitarian work. What more could a man ask for????

She could be my Valentine anyday!!!!!!!!!










.... or accompany me to a great dinner









....then sing me to sleep 










.... I hope these images work...


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Eva longoria is gorgeous.. as for hosting the pic, you have to host the larger pic on a website, and then link to it with the tag. For example, if your pic was stored at [URL]www.imageshack.com/bob/eva.jpg[/URL], you would type *img*[URL]www.imageshack.com/bob/eva.jpg*/img*[/URL] just replace the * with [ or ] so that 'img' is enclosed in the brackets. Need any more help, PM me.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ;) Thanks for the tip... Bump


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Eva Mendes*

*Eveningwear*









*Swimwear*









*Talent - she smokes cigars!*


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW, now this is a contest.... I have to think about this one a little bit, pics to follow.....stay tuned


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Milla Jovovich- Actress,Model,Musician,and Clothing Designer.
Her Films:
Ultraviolet (2005) Violet 
Resident Evil: Apocalypse (2004) Alice 
You Stupid Man (2002) Nadine 
The House on Turk Street (2002) Erin 
Resident Evil (2002) Alice 
Dummy (2002) Fangora 
Zoolander (2001) Katinka Ingabogovinanana 
The Claim (2000) Lucia 
The Million Dollar Hotel (2000) Eloise 
The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc (1999) Joan of Arc 
He Got Game (1998) Dakota Burns 
The Fifth Element (1997) Leeloo 
Dazed and Confused (1993) Michelle Burroughs 
Chaplin (1992) Mildred Harris 
Kuffs (1992) Maya Carlton 
Return to the Blue Lagoon (1991) Lilli 
The Night Train to Kathmandu (1988) Lily McLeod 
Two Moon Junction (1988) Samantha Delongpre

Evening:

Swimsuit:









Talent:Actress Resident Evil 









CBF:w


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

Swimsuit: Kelly Brooke









Evening gound: Salma Hayek









Tallent: Ziyi Zhang (House of Flying Daggers movie)


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's my swimsuit entry (Veronica Zemanova):

http://www.thefreeimagehosting.com/

And talent entry (rock climbing!):

http://www.thefreeimagehosting.com/

Looking for a good evening wear entry and will post that later.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

My submission for swimwear. IMG is she smokin hot!










evening wear



Here she is supporting our troops!


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

djmoniz said:


> Here's my swimsuit entry (Veronica Zemanova):
> 
> http://www.thefreeimagehosting.com/
> 
> ...


And here we are for evening wear:

http://www.thefreeimagehosting.com/

And although this one doesn't count...here's what she had on under that evening wear:

http://www.thefreeimagehosting.com/

And then what she had on for bed:

http://www.thefreeimagehosting.com/

So there we go, my contestant started off with some sunbathing, then did a little rock climbing, then cleaned up for a night on the town, and finally went to bed. A full day's work that clearly shows Veronica's diversity and why she deserves first prize!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, here we have Mindy Vega in the swinwear competition:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Mindy Vega in evening wear (say, for an evening at the hot spots):


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

And Mindy Vega in Talent: oops, must have dropped her tennis racket somewhere!


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> OK, here we have Mindy Vega in the swinwear competition:


That swimsuit pic is HOT!


----------



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

****UPDATE****

OK folks, sorry about the radio silence recently but have been laying low to kinda monitor this competition and having to make a tough decision on whether or not to continue it.

After quite a bit of thought, I unfortunately am going to have to cancel this contest due to lack of participation 

This thread, on more than one occassion, has almost become page 2 material because there were not enough entries/posts. Not sure what happened this time because the first contest went off great (maybe gentlement do prefer blondes  ) but this one barely has pulse. Maybe it lost its novelty, maybe there were too many rules, or maybe the prizes sucked, dunno. I am open to suggestions.

Since I am the one footing the bill for the contests I just felt that there needed to be enough participation to warrant the expense involved. I really appreciate the ten or so gorillas who did participate and they are the only reason I didn't pull the plug earlier but it has been almost week now and it looks like the ship has lost all its steam.

I still want to do these type of contests but before I do another I'd like to get some feedback as to why this one fizzled out SOOO badly? Sorry to the folks that put in an entry because there were some good ones but you can use them again for my next contest once I can get some kinks worked out


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

man that sucks I thought I had a good shot at this one, hopefully the next contest goes better.


----------



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

Yeah, I'm really sorry about that but as you can tell there wasn't much participation this time. You would think a free Opus X double corona would be a good enough incentive, it was Cigar Aficionado's Cigar of the Year after all  , but what can you do? Like I said, if anyone has any advice to increase participation I am open to suggestions. :sb


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> man that sucks I thought I had a good shot at this one, hopefully the next contest goes better.


No way Stogiefanatic182, I was going to make a clean sweep this time of all three prizes! 

That does stink, levell3, but we understand your reasons so long as you don't quit on us completely...these contests are too much fun. Perhaps this one did have too many rules, although I enjoyed searching through my Veronica library to find the right pics. You may get more participation by going back to the best single pic posted. We all just want to see hot ladies! That's my chauvinistic-caveman :2.

Just out of curiosity levell3, who would have won out of the entries submitted (don't need to give placements, just your top three)...that will at least give bragging rights to the would-have-been winners, even if I'm not one of them (although Veronica will be very upset and will require much consoling in my dreams).


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

As the number 2 winner of the first contest (which ROCKED!!!), I didn't enter this one because of the multiple categories. I searched for about three hours to find appropriate photo's for my preferred contestant, and just couldn't locate the material that I was happy with.

The Blonde Bombshell contest was awesome. One photo for your favorite Blonde. I think the same thing for V-day would've been cool, except use the color of Valentines and do Redheads. Of course I'm a sucker for Redheads so........ 

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I didn't enter because I won your last contest, but i think the reason for the lack of participation was that the criteria was too much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

levell3 said:


> I am open to suggestions.


Somewhat of a difficulty finding fine looking ladies in REAL evening wear, assuming you were going for evening dresses/gowns, and also kinda had to work at creating an occupation type pic. Plenty pics of scantily clad women abound on net, but they by-far dominate the medium!!!

BUT, it was sure fun searching!!!


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> BUT, it was sure fun searching!!!


 :tpd:


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Somewhat of a difficulty finding fine looking ladies in REAL evening wear, assuming you were going for evening dresses/gowns, and also kinda had to work at creating an occupation type pic. Plenty pics of scantily clad women abound on net, but they by-far dominate the medium!!!
> 
> BUT, it was sure fun searching!!!


The term "evening wear" can be interpreted differently depending on what time of the evening you're talking about. During 6PM to 11PM, I would assume dresses; after 11PM we're talking lingerie time. Dirty, dirty girls! I love em.

Sorry to hear about the lack of participation. Perhaps it was due to my winning entry early on in the contest. I think most folk knew they couldn't compete with my Jessica Alba submission.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*I met this chick at one of my shows..She's Bangin'! Is this Evening Wear?*

*Or Pic one of these*


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> *I met this chick at one of my shows..She's Bangin'! Is this Evening Wear?*


Is she the one that left a DNA sample on your bass drum?

And what is wrong with your camera. Doesn't it have a zoom?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> Is she the one that left a DNA sample on your bass drum?
> 
> And what is wrong with your camera. Doesn't it have a zoom?


Lol..Different chick and different show.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Lol..Different chick and different show.


Oh, now I see. I didn't see her face at first glance.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> Oh, now I see. I didn't see her face at first glance.


:r I know right..But that face is nice too.IMHO


----------

